# Mt. Glorious snakes and others (Queensland)



## moloch05 (Feb 2, 2008)

In January, my wife and I spent 10 days in Brisbane. I was there for work so was not able to to much herping. We did visit the Lamington Plateau on a weekend (subject of another post). I also went night driving in the Mt. Glorious area on three occasions and this report will include the results of the drives. Mt. Glorious is only about an hour west of centre of Brisbane.

The weather was wet and not very hot for this time of the year. I only ventured to Mt. Glorious at night, so I do not have habitat shots from this trip. I do have pics of the forest in this post from a couple of years ago:
http://www.fieldherpforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3234&highlight=glorious

I found a variety of reptiles and amphibians on this trip. One of my favourites is the Bandy-bandy (_Vermicella annulata_). I found as many as three each night. 












This one started to loop its body but did not put on a very good show like they sometimes will do:






Conditions must have been ideal for blind snakes (_Ramphotyphlops_ sp.) and I found up to 8 each night. These are the prey of Bandy-bandy. Several blind snakes are found in southeast Queensland. I think most of those that I observed were probably _Ramphotyphlops proximus_ due to their size and the angular profile of the head.
















These blind snakes were quite large.






I found what I believe to be a different species in an area of dry eucalyptus woodland. I think that this is a _Ramphotyphylops ligatus_ due to the sharp demarcation between the dorsal and ventral colours.











This young Stephen's Banded Snake (_Hoplocephalus stephensii_) had recently eaten. I only saw this species once in 3 nights of driving.











This large Rough-scaled Snake (_Tropidechis carinatus_) crossed the road on a wet night.
















I saw Eastern Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_) each night.











This year, I strangely failed to find Golden-crowned Snakes (_Cacophis squamulosus_). I did see a relative, the White-crowned Snake (_Cacophis harriettae_).











Carpet Pythons (_Morelia spilota_) were active each night.






This one crossed the road in heavy rain.






This juvenile blended will with the leaf litter.






This was my first ever _Anomalopus verreauxii_. Unfortunately, this burrowing skink was DOR.











Southern Spotted Velvet Geckos (_Oedura tryoni_) were sighted each night.





















Robust Velvet Geckos (_Oedura robusta_) were common in the drier eucalyptus woodland.










...juvie






I think that this Burton's Snake-lizard (_Lialis burtonis_) was the most beautiful individual that I have seen. These are highly variable in colour and pattern, even within the same area.











Pink-tongued Skinks (_Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_) were encountered each night.











This _Calyptotis_ was a new genus of skinks for me. There are two similar species here, _C. lepidorostrum_ and _C. scutirostrum_. I don't know how to separate these in the field.












One of Australia's prettiest frogs, the Red-eyed Tree Frog (_Litoria chloris_) was abundant in some areas.
















Green Tree Frogs (_Litoria caerulea_) were common.






Dainty Tree Frogs (_Litoria gracilenta_) were calling along a stream.






I am not certain of the identity of this Barred Frog but think that it is probably a Great Barred Frog (_Mixophyes fasciolatus_).


----------



## slacker (Feb 2, 2008)

Jesus... found a few 

Nice shots.

I don't think I'd fancy driving those roads at night, otherwise I'd be keen to head up there myself lol.


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 2, 2008)

Fantastic photos Moloch05.... 

Looks like you had a great trip!

Please put more of your field photos up!

-H


----------



## Rocket (Feb 2, 2008)

Seems like you had a good trip! Love the geckos and the legless lizard.

Great photos!


----------



## dazza101 (Feb 2, 2008)

lepidorostrum normally has a scaly ear with a conical depression. unless looked closely they can not be told apart. Hope this helps


----------



## Lozza (Feb 2, 2008)

excellent photos Moloch05 

it could be Mixophyes fasciolatus but I think it looks a bit more like M. fleayi - it has a blueish looking eye, yellow belly with lateral spots and a brown stripe on the lip.


----------



## ad (Feb 2, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing, love the old coastal
Cheers
Adam


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 2, 2008)

Great animals and shots mate, keep them coming.......

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Trouble (Feb 2, 2008)

Great pics mate, you found heaps!!! I want to take a trip to there!!!

Thanks for sharing 
Trouble


----------



## dazza101 (Feb 2, 2008)

I ave probs with photos on this website, Cann u guide me


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 2, 2008)

awsome pictures moloch, that blind snake is huge. how do you manage to find so much we went for i night drive and only found 2 snakes and a few frogs. were do you usualy see the geckoes? on the road or on trees?


----------



## dazza74 (Feb 2, 2008)

they are some fantastic photos you took make wish i was there


----------



## goanna (Feb 2, 2008)

nice pics mate


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW shots


----------



## jan (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent photo's...very nice!!
Love the Burtons and the rest


----------



## warren63 (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent pics !!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 3, 2008)

sounds like a good herping spot


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 3, 2008)

ive never seen blind snakes that big!


----------



## SLR (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW!!! Awesome photo's, Can I just ask what camera you use?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 3, 2008)

i must say i am very jealous of what you have seen. i must get my lazy rear end up there and have a look.

Great photo's, can't wait to see a bandy bandy.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing david..beautiful pics ..i love how green tree frogs are the most common critter in some places but they always pose beautifuly,for the best pics..
The stephan's and the small eyed are well caught to..
Cheers


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments. I had no idea that this was such a busy site! This past summer, I have been fortunate enough to go on quite a few herping trips so I will post these reports over the next few weeks.

aspidites -- driving over the top of Mt. Glorious was quite exciting on each of my three drives. The road in that area was hard to see due to the low clouds and rain. At least it is well painted so I would concentrate on the white lines to stay on the road.

Henry,
I will post more reports soon. Good to see you again!

dazza,
Thanks for the info about how to identify the skink. That is useful info and I will look more closely next time. The macro-mode on my camera is not sharp enough to see this. What problem are you having with the photos? Will they not display? They are linked from photobucket so if there is something in particular that you want to see, right mouse on the photo (or where it should be displayed) and cut/paste the url.

lozza,
Thanks for the id. If it is a M. fleayi, it would be a new one for me. I had the impression that M. fleayi is rare. Do you know its status?

ryan,
Finding the herps is more luck than anything. I went out 3 times -- once was very good, once moderate and on one trip, I did not see much at all. Some of the geckos were on the road, others were found when I walked around likely looking areas like outcrops, picnic sites and the like.

ricardo,
I use a Panasonic FZ30 and then software for "dark-room" processing.

Ozzie Python,
Bandy-bandies are great little snakes. Sometime, they can put on an incredible display. This was a smaller individual from the Warrumbungle area a year ago:

















Thanks for the comments, ssssnakeman. Good to see you here.


Regards,
David


----------



## rumpig (Feb 3, 2008)

how do you find so much if you ever need some one to tag a long ill be there nice pics


----------



## Lozza (Feb 3, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> lozza,
> Thanks for the id. If it is a M. fleayi, it would be a new one for me. I had the impression that M. fleayi is rare. Do you know its status?


 
M. fleayi are classed as Endangered by the Federal, NSW & QLD gov. It is a great find if it is indeed M. fleayi 
I have seen many M. fasciolatus and it doesn't look like one to me, but I'm no expert  
I had to write a paper on the genus last year for uni but it was mainly on conservation not taxonomy.


----------



## Tojo (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing moloch05, your photos are tops! I especially liked the big head on the old coastal and the bandy bandies, beautiful examples!


----------



## djfreshy (Feb 3, 2008)

That White Crowned is beautiful! Awesome pics there.


----------

